
Technical Analysis of the Top BlueHat Prize Submissions  - wglb
http://blogs.technet.com/b/srd/archive/2012/07/26/technical-analysis-of-the-top-bluehat-prize-submissions.aspx
======
rman666
Anyone interested in buying the domain: BlueHatSecurity.Com? Serious offers
only. Sorry for the spam :-(

